# top speed question



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I got my GTO up to 163 again the other night going across the bay after work. A buddy of mine from work has a '99 Trans Am and wanted me to take him on a run like the video I posted on youtube. This was the first time I've limited it out since I put the Borla cat-back exhaust on. With a little more HP and torque, I figured it would go faster then the 163 I've done UMPTEEN times, but no such luck.

I was guessing before that it has some sort of electronic limiter/governor on it that my Diablosport Predator tuner can't fully shut off. I asked my Lingenfelter Vette buddy at work and he said if my car's going faster then 155 then it has no limiter/governor on it and that it is wind drag that is holding me back. I argued with him and said I've done my top speed runs with only myself, 1 passenger, and 2 passengers in the car with varying wind conditions and varying levels of gas in the tank. So if one day, say my car only hit 161, and then another day say 159, and another day 163, and another day 163, so on and so forth, I'd agree with him. But 163 every freaking time, and I've done it 9 or 10 times now? What do you guys think? 

I'm putting my Kooks stepped 1 3/4" to 1 7/8" Signature Series long tube headers on tomorrow and gonna do another run sometime this weekend late at night and will know for sure something's holding me up if it can't break 163 then.....at least that's my hypothesis. Still waiting on the $ for a torque converter and transmission cooler before I put my CNC ported LS3 heads with hollow valve stems and custom ground Comp cam on (not to mention the 2000 dollar install and dyno tune fee...yikes...). There's a guy 2 towns over with identical setup with the exception of a different brand cat-back exhaust and his dyno sheet showed 440 RWHP. I'd hope to hell a car with that power could go faster then 163...

p.s. here's a link to the youtube video if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

I'm thinking you should be talking about this next run after you do it, instead of before....


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Damn, I've done the run X amount of times I should be dead by now. Let me hear a SHOUT OUT from all the Goat Owners on this forum that have tested the limits of their beast MORE than once to know what is, and what is not a fluke... let alone 10 times, I just wanted to know if the Lingenfelter guy was right, that a Goat cannot go past LOW 160ish (which I do blind folded) due to wind drag and weight of the car). By the way, my maintenance buddy that was suppose to help me put my headers on in the morning crawfished out on me, but I'm still gonna call my Lingenfelter buddy and see if he'll help.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Even with the limiter set at 155 the speedo can still show a higher number. Why I don't know but that's how electronics are sometimes I guess. A few GTOs with their limiters in place have hit 160+ too. The best way to check the accuracy of your speed in by GPS. I use my portable Magellan navigation to check my speed. When I first had my tune done, my tuner raised to limiter to 205. I'll never get there for sure but one day I would love to see if I can hit 180.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The Diablosport will not remove your speed limiter, the only way to remove it is by HP Tuners, or a simalar program. Most LSx cars I know except the Corvette the limiter is set to 160 +/-.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

gm4life said:


> The Diablosport will not remove your speed limiter, the only way to remove it is by HP Tuners, or a simalar program. Most LSx cars I know except the Corvette the limiter is set to 160 +/-.


Did you have your limiter raised? When Charlie did my first tune he showed me where it was set to 155 in HPTuners then raised it to 205.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Did you have your limiter raised? When Charlie did my first tune he showed me where it was set to 155 in HPTuners then raised it to 205.


I know Richard got rid of my limiter the first time. I don't know if Charlie did most likely he did, I know I never see 150+. No telln' he might had the thing to 200mph during that long street tune, thats why my gas was used up. I might ask Richard this weekend to check it out for me.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

My Diablosport for the Z28 has a seperate function in it for the top speed. You can't remove it, but you can bump it up. The standard Diablosport tune does not modify the limiter on the Z28, you need to go into this seperate function and adjust it. 

I think the GTO was set at 158. That's what Car and Driver showed at least. Your speedometer might not be accurate or the factory set-up might not be right at 158. Those are common things. 

I'd bet your limiter is still set low if you never have a variance in top speed. I also think an LS2 GTO is going to get above 170 with your mods.


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

Had mine bumped up to 200mph, with $3,000 in mods and Jet tuned. 170 mph on my GPS, but the GTO reed out was @ 174mph. Dont remember where the MPH needle was, happend so fast  That was faster then I want to go with stock suspension parts, but it was a awsome rush! Setting up all the rear suspension now, then front.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jeepboy454 said:


> Had mine bumped up to 200mph, with $3,000 in mods and Jet tuned. 170 mph on my GPS, but the GTO reed out was @ 174mph. Dont remember where the MPH needle was, happend so fast  That was faster then I want to go with stock suspension parts, but it was a awsome rush! Setting up all the rear suspension now, then front.


How much power are you putting down to the wheels?


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not sure how our GTO's rev limiter works but I think it is a matter of cutting spark to a few cylinders to keep the engine from over doing it. In the case of a speed limiter I would think it would be the same, so if your speed limiter was set at 120mph, then the engine would start its power reducing to make sure you go no faster. I am sure it is not the brakes keeping us at speed, so it has to be engine management. 

There is a formula that is a basic rule of drag on an object. Drag force is a function of velocity squared, meaning that the drag force on a car doing 200 mph is 4 times that of the same car doing 100 mph. I think your car, being an automatic, has reached its max speed because of all the slippages and not having the lock that a manual gearbox has, which will allow it to reach a lilttle higher speed if all else is equal.

I think the passenger makes the car take longer to get to the top speed and you have to take wind and air temp into account for a small variation on your top speed. If you could manually shift your automatic, maybe you could keep the car a llittle higher in the rpm range before you shift and before you drop out of the power range. It looked like you had almost another thousand rpms to go before redline when it shifted in your video for the last time.

Let us know how fast it goes with the additions you are talking about. Hope you have good speed rated tires by the way. I have had mine up to 155 mph, completely stock and before any kind of tune up and program tune. That was in 5th gear, but was running out of room.


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

2004 LS1, T56, Dynojet pulled 407 rwhp. and 386rwtq. He still had more in him. But like I said, 170mph on GPS or if you want to go with the 174mph Digital speedometer, is plenty for a stock suspension.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the speedo on the goat reads high so i wouldn't call it gospel


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

jeepboy454 said:


> 2004 LS1, T56, Dynojet pulled 407 rwhp. and 386rwtq. *He still had more in him*. But like I said, 170mph on GPS or if you want to go with the 174mph Digital speedometer, is plenty for a stock suspension.


If you are referring to your car...the proper pronouns to use would be "she" and "her". She still had more in her. Sorry, it just bothered me.

Great numbers though! Especially since you got the weaker LS1 

:cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

See avitar...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> If you are referring to your car...the proper pronouns to use would be "she" and "her". She still had more in her. Sorry, it just bothered me.
> 
> *Great numbers though! Especially since you got the weaker LS1*
> 
> :cheers


He's got 47 more rwhp than you Eric so that statement isn't true. Well, not true in this case. With your 360 rwhp you shouldn't have a problem hitting 170. Some have claimed to hit 170 stock.


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

I didnt read all the posts so sorry if this was mentioned but the GTO limiter is factory set at 160mph, the stock LS2 engine is rated for a top speed of 186 mph though. There are ways around the limiter but without proper engine mods I would leave the limiter. Also the reading is off due to many factors at excess speeds, a clear reading at over 150 is pretty tricky. GPS or a speed gun are the only true tested ways to get a proper speed. Also tire sizes and tread wear are the biggest factors with misreads.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Colton9182 said:


> I didnt read all the posts so sorry if this was mentioned but the GTO limiter is factory set at 160mph, the stock LS2 engine is rated for a top speed of 186 mph though. There are ways around the limiter but without proper engine mods I would leave the limiter. Also the reading is off due to many factors at excess speeds, a clear reading at over 150 is pretty tricky. GPS or a speed gun are the only true tested ways to get a proper speed. Also tire sizes and tread wear are the biggest factors with misreads.


I think the limiter is set at 155mph. I saw mine through HPTuners during my first tune and it was set to 155mph. I would think that they all are set the same but who knows. Like you said, tire size and wear needs to be taken into consideration.


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

The GTO is a "he". NOT a girl... come on man.. *Goat / The great one / The humbler / The Tiger....* If you want a car that you can call a girl, get a mustang. 
But you are right, stock for a LS2 can hit 170mph, or maybe even faster. My little brother has a stock '06 LS2 and he told me that he has hit 173mph.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jeepboy454 said:


> The GTO is a "he". NOT a girl... come on man.. Goat / The great one / The humbler / The Tiger....*If you want a car that you can call a girl, get a mustang.*
> But you are right, stock for a LS2 can hit 170mph, or maybe even faster. My little brother has a stock '06 LS2 and he told me that he has hit 173mph.


Now that's funny. Cold but funny.



> But you are right, stock for a LS2 can hit 170mph, or maybe even faster. My little brother has a stock '06 LS2 and he told me that he has hit 173mph.


I read in a magazine that the '05-'06 GTO _*should*_ run 175 without the limiter. Man I wish we had an isolated paved area where I can run that speed. I'd love to hit El Mirage which is only about 10 miles from me but damn I don't want to deal with all the dirt.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Not with my ass driving! I'll watch the videos but unless I'm at the track I won't be testing the top end on my car.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTOsarge said:


> Not with my ass driving! I'll watch the videos but unless I'm at the track I won't be testing the top end on my car.


I hear ya Sarge and I can fully understand where you're coming from! When my car was stock, I hit 155 twice but now with 516/500 to the ground and the limiter raised I haven't attempted to do that again. I don't know what it is but this extra power definitely got me intimidated. Probably because I know the extra power can take me well over the 155 and the fear of something going wrong keeps me grounded. Plus still being on the stock suspension with just rear drag bags and drag springs, keeps me from getting to crazy.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I hear ya Sarge and I can fully understand where you're coming from! When my car was stock, I hit 155 twice but now with 516/500 to the ground and the limiter raised I haven't attempted to do that again. I don't know what it is but this extra power definitely got me intimidated. Probably because I know the extra power can take me well over the 155 and the fear of something going wrong keeps me grounded. Plus still being on the stock suspension minus air bags and drag springs, keeps me from getting to crazy.


 At your horsepower range yes that would be increased pucker factor at times. I do some quick short runs but beyond 120 for a few short seconds is my limit. I do have fun with the car. Just don't want to be behind bars. The wife would probably leave me there! LOL.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

cars are like ships. even destroyers with missiles and anti-aircraft guns are still "shes". now Mustangs, maybe. i guess they might be boys because boy racers seem to like them...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

LMAO.. If your going to own a gto, I think you should do your homework... Look at the history. lol The GTO is a "he"... Look up all the past nicknames. *No where were girls names lol*..... but if you want to call your gto a girl, well thats your call. But I would never down grade mine, by calling him a her.. hahah but this is about topspeed so lets stick to topic....


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

6QTS11OZ said:


> He's got 47 more rwhp than you Eric so that statement isn't true. Well, not true in this case. With your 360 rwhp you shouldn't have a problem hitting 170. Some have claimed to hit 170 stock.


I was just being sarcastic.


jeepboy454 said:


> The GTO is a "he". NOT a girl... come on man.. *Goat / The great one / The humbler / The Tiger....* If you want a car that you can call a girl, get a mustang.


No, that just isn't right.



jeepboy454 said:


> LMAO.. If your going to own a gto, I think you should do your homework... Look at the history. lol The GTO is a "he"... Look up all the past nicknames. *No where were girls names lol*..... but if you want to call your gto a girl, well thats your call. But I would never down grade mine, by calling him a her.. hahah but this is about topspeed so lets stick to topic....


I know Im sounding like a prick at this point...BUT...calling a car a "he" is incorrect grammar. In the english language it is grammatically correct to refer to all cars with female pronouns. Secondly, why is referring to your car as a girl DOWNGRADING it?? Are you a sexist, sir? 


On topic though...the fastest ive been in mine is about 140. That is the fastest Ive ever been in a car so I dont have anything to compare it too. I have no idea how much more shes got in her, but she is certainly still pulling at that speed.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I call my GTO a her, and she likes it.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

mine's a she as well...if you want to get inside a "he" that's your business...
Bill


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

silversport said:


> mine's a she as well...*if you want to get inside a "he" that's your business*...
> Bill


:agree:lol:


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

silversport said:


> mine's a she as well...if you want to get inside a "he" that's your business...
> Bill


:rofl::agree


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

silversport said:


> mine's a she as well...if you want to get inside a "he" that's your business...
> Bill










:lol:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

GTO is a man, 350z is a lady. Face the facts. Packing a V8 the size of a doghouse, and a rumble that sets off alarms.... I'd like to see a lady do that.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

silversport said:


> mine's a she as well...if you want to get inside a "he" that's your business...
> Bill


:agree I only ride females... so my goats a be-yatch!



Aramz06 said:


> GTO is a man, 350z is a lady. Face the facts. Packing a V8 the size of a doghouse, and a rumble that sets off alarms.... I'd like to see a lady do that.


I guess you've never had the distinction of doing a chunky female opera singer and gettin her hit a high note at climax? That'll make dogs run in fear for their lives, break glass and set off bank alarms!



jeepboy454 said:


> LMAO.. If your going to own a gto, I think you should *do your homework*... Look at the history. lol The GTO is a "he"... Look up all the past nicknames. *No where were girls names lol*





jeepboy454 said:


> The GTO is a "he". NOT a girl... come on man.. *Goat / The great one / The humbler / The Tiger....* If you want a car that you can call a girl, get a mustang.


OK, I did my home work and this is what I found.

1) GOAT;
A Goat can be male (billy) or female (nanny). So your point was, you like to ride Billy? At top end my goat makes me feel like I'm wearin hip waders and got a nanny at the edge of a cliff.
2) THE GREAT ONE / THE HUMBLER;
In our youthful endeavors of chasing tail we all believe we are the great one. After marriage we become humbled once we realize that the hunter was actually captured by the game.
3) THE TIGER;
The male is a tiger and female a tigress... but, the encyclopedia states the word "tiger" is taken from the Greek word "tigris", which was derived from a Persian source meaning "arrow", a reference to the animal's speed and also the origin for the name of the River Tigris. In American English, "Tigress"..... or what I'd call a rather large pu.. ssy cat that hunts by speed and brings the dinner home to daddy.
4) Sally rode around in a Mustang.... ride Sally ride. 
5) But, Little GTO... well, no mention of a he, plenty of reference to what *she* can do, so hear it for yourself or read the lyrics..... 

School's now out for Summer!






LITTLE G.T.O.
(John Wilkin) 
Ronnie & The Daytonas - 1964 


Little GTO, you're really lookin' fine 
Three deuces and a four-speed and a 389 
Listen to *her* tachin' up now, listen to *her* why-ee-eye-ine 
C'mon and turn it on, wind it up, blow it out GTO 

Wa-wa, (Yeah, yeah, little GTO) 
Wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa (Yeah, yeah, little GTO) 
Wa-wa, (Yeah, yeah, little GTO) 
Wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa (Yeah, yeah, little GTO) 
Wa-wa (Ahhh, little GTO) 
Wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa 

You oughta see *her* on a road course or a quarter mile 
This little modified Pon-Pon has got plenty of style 
*She* beats the gassers and the rail jobs, 
really drives 'em why-ee-eye-ild 
C'mon and turn it on, wind it up, blow it out GTO 

Wa-wa, (Yeah, yeah, little GT") 
wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa (Yeah, yeah, little GTO) 
Wa-wa, (Yeah, yeah, little GTO) 
Wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa (Yeah, yeah, little GTO) 
Wa-wa (Ahhh, little GTO) 
Wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa 

Gonna save all my money (turnin' it on, blowin' it out) 
and buy a GTO (turnin' it on, blowin' it out) 
Get a helmet and a roll bar (turnin' it on, blowin' it out) 
and I'll be ready to go (turnin' it on, blowin' it out) 
Take it out to Pomona (turnin' it on, blowin' it out) 
and let 'em know (turnin' it on, blowin' it out), yeah, yeah 
That I'm the coolest thing around 
Little buddy, gonna shut you down 
When I turn it on, wind it up, blow it out GTO 

Wa-wa, (Yeah, yeah, little GTO)
Wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa (Yeah, yeah, little GTO) 
Wa-wa, (Yeah, yeah, little GT) 
Wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa (Yeah, yeah, little GT) 
Wa-wa (Ahhh, little GT) 
Wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> 1) GOAT;
> A Goat can be male (billy) or female (nanny). So your point was, you like to ride Billy? At top end my goat *makes me feel like I'm wearin hip waders and got a nanny at the edge of a cliff*.


WHOA! TMI there ole lover of little furry animals.


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

LMAO, That is so great *Red Bearded Goat* that you have all that time to look all of that awsome Vocabulary up... Really nice work.. hahaha! Im not sexist nor do like to ride in Billys... But I am old school and I have been told that the GTO was a *He* You dont think in 1964, they were going to let a *"GTO"* be called a girl? Come on, The Car that Started it All. The first muscle car be a girl? lmao, I am no were saying mine anywhere as awsome as a *'64-'74*, but will say, I have put alot of time into my gto, So Ill Call HIM what ever I want.. * You had all that time and you still didnt stick to topic? Red Bearded Goat, Whats your topspeed????????*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like we got us some closet goat'rs!


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

What would it take to get the goat over 200?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Supercharger, big cam, nasty cnc ported heads, headers, nitrous, bored and stroked to a 402 or higher, taking out the back seats and sound insulation, and balls the size of grapefruits...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> Supercharger, big cam, nasty cnc ported heads, headers, nitrous, bored and stroked to a 402 or higher, taking out the back seats and sound insulation, and balls the size of grapefruits...


... and MAJOR suspension upgrade.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Hit 157 today, foot to the floor. Kept watching, and it backed off to 156.

That's the second time I've topped out at 157. I have to assume that's all she'll do.


----------



## POLGTO05 (Jul 30, 2008)

I took mine up to 170sh 5 gear red line, its a 05 bone stock... it was still going but i ran out of road...


----------



## GTO258 (Jun 11, 2009)

dustyminpin said:


> Supercharger, big cam, nasty cnc ported heads, headers, nitrous, bored and stroked to a 402 or higher, taking out the back seats and sound insulation, and balls the size of grapefruits...


 
I see everything great ! ^!^


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

POLGTO05 said:


> I took mine up to 170sh 5 gear red line, its a 05 bone stock... it was still going but i ran out of road...


According to the car mags 158 is the top speed limiter. If you got to 170 it isn't stock. The top speed limiter has been removed.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

:agree The limiter is posted in magazines at 158mph. I have had mine to 140 on the track twice a lap for 45 laps, but don't have enough guts to do it on the road because I would like to keep my license and don't have a trust fund saved up to pay the fine. I am really interested what a stock GTO can do without the limiter. 

Power and drag are two factors in top speed, Weight will not make a difference in terminal velocity. So that being said lets use a Corvette with LS2. Yes they weigh about 500lbs different, IRRELEVANT. Same motor, same power output, the corvette of course has a lower drag coefficient .28 to the GTOs .31.
I am not 100% on the effect of final drive ratio but the vettes 6 speed tranny is basically identical to the one in the GTO so Im guessing the ratios are pretty close. Same goes for rear end, I read somewhere 3.42 in a vette, to the 3.46 in the GTO. SO now to the point. A stock vette has no limiter and will run 186 MPH, take into consideration the drag of the GTO and I would say a stocker is capable of running 170mph to 180mph, If anyone has a Tuner that's willing to remove my limiter:lol:, Ill take a go at it and find out what it can do.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I hope you guys are making these runs down in Mexico, I sure would hate to injure or kill someone and go to prison for along time, And perhaps lose all my possesions in the lawsuit that's sure to come, Not to mention not having any safety equipment on board in the event you was to lose control of your vehicle, Rollbar, harness, etc,,, There is place's to make top speed runs such as the Texas mile, Bonneville, Mexico,etc,,, And do it safely. I know I wouldn't want to become someone's billy or nanny. As far as top end there is a formula posted on one of the other forum's for estimating it from 1/4 mile e.t.'s and mph. Wallace Racing-Drag Racing Pontiac powered Firebirds,Trans Ams and Dragsters along with some other interesting calculators you might find more useful.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

100 plus MPH + video recording + crashing+ killing some one = Guilty in the court of law. I hope this is being done on some deserted highway with no cars around for miles. I know I would hate to be the first on the seen to see a mangled body gasping for his last breath and me not bing able to do anything for him or her. -------Danfigg


----------



## MAXEPR (Feb 4, 2009)

I usually do 160-180 four or five times a week... But I pick up the nose shortly after and suck up the gear... 300 is a good speed to cruise down low... My hats off to you guys doing 160 MPh on the ground... I will say my 05 goat will get to 130 before the Boeing...Was that you passing me on the turnpike the other day? .... Ron


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I hit 160 a few nights ago after dialing my fuel in with my preditor. I had more to go but I was coming up on an over-pass and I could see a raised lip. So I didn't want to hit it at that speed.
I'm not sure how much more I would have gotten but I had some left.


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

I can not believe that all of these posts talking about speed and what it takes to get there and this has not came up!!! 



 Life is down hill from there!!! You guys come on ...hehehe


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

I got my GTO up to 141-143. I dont know the exact speed because the overspeed came on at 130 and hadnt disappeared yet. I did it with two people in the car and was surprised how quick it got there. I did it on the "death loop"(loop 1604 in San Antonio). I said we just hit 140 and my friend in the passenger seat yelled "alright thats enough" we made fun of him but I was like half a second from letting of the gas anyway.


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh yes the Veyron. I own one of those...... In Forza 3. (video game)


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

Not saying we own one. Just saying its not as easy to go as fast as people want to or think they should go. We drive a brick with 350/400hp.


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh I didnt mean it like that. Forza 3 is a video game for the xbox 360 , yeah i still play them, everybody online uses that car to try to win. So in the video game I own one.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Just send me all your money, Do it NOW!


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

If I send you mine you can get gas for a week.....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Mark1si said:


> Not saying we own one. Just saying its not as easy to go as fast as people want to or think they should go. We drive a brick with 350/400hp.


You are right. I think what has said on Top Gear that it only takes 250hp to get to 150mph. The Veyron weighs well over 4K lbs, with 1000hp to get to 256mph. The C6 Z06 has 505hp to max out at 198mph, the C6 ZR1 has 638hp and max out around 205mph gov @ 210 what I hear. The Enzo has 651hp top speed 219mph, McLaren F1 627hp with 240mph. Alot depends on gearing but there is so much you can do with gearing to max out the power, and natural forces on the car.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you for the donation. I'll use it wisely.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

GM4life said:


> You are right. I think what has said on Top Gear that it only takes 250hp to get to 150mph. The Veyron weighs well over 4K lbs, with 1000hp*(1001H.p and it makes a minimum of that) *to get to 256mph. The C6 Z06 has 505hp*(not wheel H.p.) (Also short gears*) to max out at 198mph, the C6 ZR1 has 638hp and max out around 205mph gov @ 210 what I hear*(not whell H.p.) (Also short gears)* . The Enzo has 651hp top speed 219mph,(651 ath the wheels) McLaren F1 627hp with 240mph*.,(651h.p. at the wheels) (and tall ass. gears)* Alot depends on gearing but there is so much you can do with gearing to max out the power, and natural forces on the car.


*Read in the quote, Also note Down force and the overall drag coefficient plays a huge roll. And if you watch that veryon video it hunkers down to be super slippery*


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

I would like to get a good guess, what top speed I am looking at with mine, for before I get home. my mods are listed. I have not yet come home from this lovely country of iraq or driven my car, it is at HPE in houston texs, getting the mods installed and tuned for before i get home. I would love to have someone here to give me an idea of what i should expect for HP and top speed.

Thankyou Sincerely to whoever has time to reply


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *Read in the quote, Also note Down force and the overall drag coefficient plays a huge roll. And if you watch that veryon video it hunkers down to be super slippery*


All cars are advertized as BHP not wheel hp. Where did you come up with wheel hp for the Enzo and the F1? You have to insert a special key to put the Veyron into highspeed mode it reduces downforce and closes air extractors. More downforce equals more drag.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What kind of power do the Formula 1 cars make? I had heard 900 area, but that's just word of mouth.

220-230 is commonplace for them.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

GM4life said:


> All cars are advertised as BHP not wheel hp. Where did you come up with wheel hp for the Enzo and the F1? You have to insert a special key to put the Veyron into high speed mode it reduces down force and closes air extractors. More down force equals more drag.


*The owners that put them on the dyno  One good example of this is vipers they put 600 ponies to the ground  (SRT-10 ACR)*


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> What kind of power do the Formula 1 cars make? I had heard 900 area, but that's just word of mouth.
> 
> 220-230 is commonplace for them.


*They run around 18,000RPM and 800 H.p. as of 2009 and also they have a lot of downforce and are **** light an avg man could pick the front of one up.*


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *The owners that put them on the dyno  One good example of this is vipers they put 600 ponies to the ground  (SRT-10 ACR)*


:lol: Are you shure those are stock cars? I just finished looking at the HPE 700R ACR and it put out 626whp. Dodge only claims 600hp, and the track times don't match to a 600whp car.









You have to check the track figures for the Enzo and the F1 they don't look like 600+whp car figures either. They look more like what a 600+bhp looks like expecally being under 3000lbs for both of them. I maybe wrong, it is what it is.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

so dusty did you get your top speed problem fixed?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

No. I talked to the tuner last week. The guys at the dyno challenge on the Hot Rod Power Tour said to look in the TCM. I told the tuner this. He checked my tune and got back to me and said that it is disabled there as well. He is still working on it. He's got some guys on the LS2.com website looking into it with him. Seems it's happened to some vettes too.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

that sucks man well good luck i look forward to seein a new top speed video ha ha:cheers


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Top speed is not just about horsepower how about RPM's 500 horsepower at 6000 RPMS and 400 horsepower at 6000 RPM would be the same MPH at 6000RPM's wouldnt it------Danfigg


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

yes but when the car stops accelerating at 5000 rpm and it redlines at 6500 its about horsepower and torque


----------

